# Cookie and Data Use Consent Pop-Up



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

How do I get rid of the annoying pop-up at bottom left of the screen? Clicking the X in the corner just refreshes the screen, complete with the same pop-up.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Click on the START tab to go to the site home page. Then click the cross to close the pop up banner there.

Closing the warning at this location keeps the notice hidden.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

By the way, can you please tell me which browser you are using?

If there is a browser specific issue we can test further to better resolve any issues.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

Its the same for me but ive fixed it with what you said here.

I use IE FYI


----------



## EscapeOfficer1 (Jul 19, 2010)

I tried going to START and the freaking banner wasn't there - Went back to Forum and it reappeared - Very annoying.

I'm using IE as well. If you try and close it your reply disappears.

EO


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot. That's fixed it for me.  Sorry if I sounded cranky.

I am using IE 11.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

EscapeOfficer1 said:


> I tried going to START and the freaking banner wasn't there - Went back to Forum and it reappeared - Very annoying.
> 
> I'm using IE as well. If you try and close it your reply disappears.
> 
> EO


Can you try going into capability mode and see if that helps.

~ Danniella


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Clicking the START tab then the small X has stopped working. The small X does not respond to clicks, it is just dead. The small X works on every page _except_ the START page, but then of course it just pops up again. Can you let me know how to fix this please?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Quizzical said:


> Clicking the START tab then the small X has stopped working. The small X does not respond to clicks, it is just dead. The small X works on every page _except_ the START page, but then of course it just pops up again. Can you let me know how to fix this please?


Try zooming in and out and clicking the cross. There could be a mismatch glitch between the visible screen and the mapped click/tap zone. What browser/device/OS are you using?


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion. I was using Internet Explorer but I have now solved the problem by switching to Edge.


----------



## Jimmyptt (Aug 19, 2016)

Its the same for me.

Agghhhh


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm getting this message constantly in Edge (Chromium).

*Welcome to ttforum.co.uk
In support of our communities, we and our 3rd party partners set cookies to deliver personalized content and ads.
By continuing to use this forum, including clicking the 'OK, understood!' button below, you consent to the use of collected data and cookies on this site.

Learn how TTForum.co.uk and our partners collect and use data

OK, understood! Manage Options*

It's working ok in Chrome though. What's the problem?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ruudfood said:


> I'm getting this message constantly in Edge (Chromium).
> 
> *Welcome to ttforum.co.uk
> In support of our communities, we and our 3rd party partners set cookies to deliver personalized content and ads.
> ...


I don't tend to use Edge so it gave me the opportunity to test this from a fresh start.

It works for me but there are two notices to clear - at the home page you have the big notice you've quoted that you've dismissed but did you see the small notice bottom left about cookie preferences? Just click the cross in the corner of that too.

It seemed Ok after that and even closing and opening again seems not to have the notice come back.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

John-H said:


> Ruudfood said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting this message constantly in Edge (Chromium).
> ...


No, the small notice about cookie preferences doesn't appear at all. It's still doing it. I'm going to try logging out and back in and maybe I can find the ttforum cookie and delete it. I'll let you know. Thanks for the help so far.

*EDIT*: *Working Now. Thank you*


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Yeah.. mine is the same.. and i cleared out everything. Then you have the issue with the popup performing a multi submit meaning you cannot login and it asks for the 3rd letter in audi...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You get the question if you fail log in too many times or when first registering an account - not subsequently. I have come across people not seeing the question with some cut down mobile views.

You could try using the full site view, deleting all board cookies (link at bottom of page in forum) , log out, and go out to the home page (start tab). Refresh the home page then log on from the home page (top left -don't go to the forum tab yet with its top right log on) and clear the big cookie notice then the little notice bottom left with the cross. Then click the forum tab and enter the forum.

You might want to try the same with a different browser too.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I dont use Edge for TTForum anymore - but going through it quickly.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Stuart,

Not sure what you are showing me there - seems to be multiple wrong password entry from within the forum along with the cookie notice. Did you try what I suggested about logging out and logging in from the start page (click start tab)?


----------

